# Do we discuss automated deterrents here?



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Kinda like the ones that only get experienced once in a thieve's lifetime?
You know, like when you're not around.

Just askin'.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

IF it involves a dog, goat, or squirrels with severe PMS, then yes. If it goes boom, then historically that has been directed to a sister site. This site is primarily homesteading.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

drfacefixer said:


> IF it involves a dog, goat, or squirrels with severe PMS, then yes. If it goes boom, then historically that has been directed to a sister site. This site is primarily homesteading.


10-4 Thanks


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

After talking to a crystal hunting friend, who lives out on a N. Nevada desert, I see that desert living has effected you as well. One time I heard him mumbling and I asked him if he was talking to the desert and he said he was, thing is I understand, I've spent a bit of time out in the desert and occasionally I've heard some strange things myself, seen a few strange things as well.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

FYI, booby traps are illegal. As long as there are any cops left in the country you might want to avoid the temptation to play around with these.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Caribou said:


> FYI, booby traps are illegal. As long as there are any cops left in the country you might want to avoid the temptation to play around with these.


Wait a minute!
I didn't even use the word!!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

bbqjoe said:


> Wait a minute!
> I didn't even use the word!!!


Perhaps I read into your post something you did not mean. My bad.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

yeah I read it too.. bad Idea tactically .. unless you can watch it and control it. It could get the wrong people, family pet, innocent livestock, or provoke an extended level of cruelty by any survivors.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I will file this under asked and answered.

Thank you.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Noise makers are completely legal and can cause no harm (other than fright). There are many commercially made ones and directions for homemade versions. 
Here is a sample..................


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

hiwall said:


> Noise makers are completely legal and can cause no harm (other than fright). There are many commercially made ones and directions for homemade versions.
> Here is a sample..................


I can totally see how this works.
When you are attacked, you thrust this into the perpetrators chest, then pull the pin, making it go bang!
I'll bet it scares the daylights out of him! 
:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

J/K


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It is however completely acceptable to put out defensive measures against dangerous wildlife to protect your home and livestock. If there are bears in your area a bear pit is acceptable in Alaska I think. Maybe Caribou could give us perspective on that. If you have wolves or a bad coyote problem going after your livestock or getting brazen enough to try and get at your kitchen I'm sure there are some counter measures you could put in place. Probably wise to note that if ever a human, trespasser/burglar/criminal or not, get's injured in such a counter measure you most likely open yourself up to quite a bit of liability.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Please.
I completely understand the ramifications in doing certain things.
My only question was if they are discussed here or not.

The answer is not. I get it.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

bbqjoe said:


> Please.
> I completely understand the ramifications in doing certain things.
> My only question was if they are discussed here or not.
> 
> The answer is not. I get it.


This ^^^^^.......

Jim


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

hiwall said:


> Noise makers are completely legal and can cause no harm (other than fright). There are many commercially made ones and directions for homemade versions.
> Here is a sample..................


I like the one that I saw on the nightly news where a guy set up a delivered package on his entry way with a shotshell with no projectiles, he had a video of people trying to steal it, one woman ran off screaming, I think she probably peed herself heading for her car, from what was said on the newscast it didn't sound like the police were all that concerned. On the other hand, it needs to be done right and not too many people are able to do that, otherwise a blank shotgun shell could cause harm. Still, it was funny to see thieves scrambling to get out of harms way as fast as they could.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Alarms like these two use a regular or blank shotgun shell. As long as the shell casing is not enclosed it can not really do any harm (unless it is just inches away from someone). Any blank can do harm if fired close enough to a person or animal.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Viking said:


> I like the one that I saw on the nightly news where a guy set up a delivered package on his entry way with a shotshell with no projectiles, he had a video of people trying to steal it, one woman ran off screaming, I think she probably peed herself heading for her car, from what was said on the newscast it didn't sound like the police were all that concerned. On the other hand, it needs to be done right and not too many people are able to do that, otherwise a blank shotgun shell could cause harm. Still, it was funny to see thieves scrambling to get out of harms way as fast as they could.


Did you ever see the one with the remote controlled dog poop bomb. They let the car get half way down the street with the box and then...


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

bbqjoe said:


> I can totally see how this works.
> 
> When you are attacked, you thrust this into the perpetrators chest, then pull the pin, making it go bang!
> 
> ...


If you train the squirrels to do just that, you got yourself a pretty lethal deterrent!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> It is however completely acceptable to put out defensive measures against dangerous wildlife to protect your home and livestock. If there are bears in your area a bear pit is acceptable in Alaska I think. Maybe Caribou could give us perspective on that. If you have wolves or a bad coyote problem going after your livestock or getting brazen enough to try and get at your kitchen I'm sure there are some counter measures you could put in place. Probably wise to note that if ever a human, trespasser/burglar/criminal or not, get's injured in such a counter measure you most likely open yourself up to quite a bit of liability.


I don't have a clue on the law regarding bear pits. I never heard of anyone digging one either. I know it is a lot less effort to drop a hammer than to dig a hole deep enough to keep a bear in.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Quarantine signs with a note at the bottom. :Come on in if you want but this stuff is nasty!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Automated deterrents: This is an inexpensive infrared motion alarm that transmits a signal to the house when it is tripped the animal or person who tripped the alarm can also hear. This device will detect and hopefully deter a person but unfortunately will not delay or detain an intruder. In a WROL situation other devices or barriers would have to be set up to delay the intruder to give the homeowner an opportunity to implement prearranged plans to detain or destroy the intruder. Other options would also be considered like a preplanned route to abandon the compound. In Ohio it is illegal to detain, injure, and or set traps because someone is simply trespassing on your property.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

With the cameras mounted into the side of the building it is difficult for the intruder to tamper with the camera, also the sign indicates that your photo is being taken and the alarm sound tells the intruder it is your opportunity to leave. It is my opinion it is best not to confront the intruder but to simply allow him to leave. Now a person who is high on drugs or is in need of money to buy their next fix will not care about your well being and will do what ever it takes to get what they need. In Ohio we have the castle law where a homeowner can stand his ground and use deadly force on a person during a breaking and entering in a structure that a person resides in.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

oldasrocks said:


> Quarantine signs with a note at the bottom. :Come on in if you want but this stuff is nasty!


I'm thinking more along the lines of a big roll of biohazard tape.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Automated deterrents: Keep in mind that deadly force could cost you thousands of dollars in legal fees, family and friends could sue you for wrongful death because Johnny had a disease and didn't know what he was doing and besides you could have fled out the back door. Make no mistake, this incident will change your life forever.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

zimmy said:


> Automated deterrents: Keep in mind that deadly force could cost you thousands of dollars in legal fees, family and friends could sue you for wrongful death because Johnny had a disease and didn't know what he was doing and besides you could have fled out the back door. Make no mistake, this incident will change your life forever.


Post 13. :guyreadingthread:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Booby-trapped Store`s Owner A Troubled Celebrity
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...rentice-rasheed-booby-trap-unlawful-intruders


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not joking about the squirrels. This just happened within a day after my post!

http://cbs4indy.com/2017/02/15/idaho-mans-pet-squirrel-attacks-burglar/

MERIDIAN, Idaho - Many homeowners have dogs for protection, but an Idaho man's unusual pet proved to be just as effective when fending off a burglar.

Adam Pearl walked into his home on Tuesday and quickly realized something was wrong, KIVI-TV reports.

"I came in the front door and well I saw snow prints out in the front driveway going to the back of the house so I thought something was awry because no one usually goes through the yard," Pearl told KIVI-TV.

Pearl's pet squirrel Joey greeted him at the door, and then he started noticing that doors were open all over the house.

He went to his gun sage and realized someone had been trying to get in it.

"And I started looking at it and saw the scratches that are around the locking area and at that point I knew somebody was definitely in here messing around," Pearl said.

Pearl called police, and just a few hours into the investigation, they returned with some of his stolen belongings.

The officer told Pearl that they found the suspect and were able to trace him back to the burglary because of the scratches on his hands and arms.

"She said while she was questioning the individual, he had scratches on his hands, so she asked him 'Did you get that from the squirrel' and he says 'Yeah, (expletive) thing kept attacking me and wouldn't stop until I left,'" said Pearl.

Joey is being hailed a hero, and he was rewarded with his favorite treat-Whoppers!


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

In today's times, with the number of firearms out there, and the number of people tired of being robbed by the .gov and everyone else, you'd have to be completely, certified insane to break into strangers home.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

bbqjoe said:


> In today's times, with the number of firearms out there, and the number of people tired of being robbed by the .gov and everyone else, you'd have to be completely, certified insane to break into strangers home.


Especially when they would have to deal with a crazy old guy like me!! I know some potential bad guys that probably don't even think about coming on our property, just because they don't know what I'll do, perhaps they may have seen me on one of my open carry days.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

bbqjoe said:


> In today's times, with the number of firearms out there, and the number of people tired of being robbed by the .gov and everyone else, you'd have to be completely, certified insane to break into strangers home.


People that break into homes usually are not in the top section of the intelligence totem pole.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> I'm not joking about the squirrels. This just happened within a day after my post!
> 
> http://cbs4indy.com/2017/02/15/idaho-mans-pet-squirrel-attacks-burglar/
> 
> ...


Attack squirrels!!! Why didn't I think of that!!!!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

hiwall said:


> People that break into homes usually are not in the top section of the intelligence totem pole.


Yeah, we have far too many like that close to where we live and that's why we stay alert, as best possible.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

hiwall said:


> People that break into homes usually are not in the top section of the intelligence totem pole.


You got that right! 

http://thoughtcatalog.com/nico-lang...ho-will-make-you-feel-better-about-your-life/


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

folks.. if you are even halfway serious about this .. you talk to a local lawyer that specializes in armed self defense. The laws vary from place to place.. you need to know what you can legally do, what precautions you need to take, what signage, everything and what your lawyer needs you to do before during and after what you need to tell the police what you don't talk about until your lawyer is present, to give your lawyer the best possible chance of defending you in court

I have done this, I have a lawyer on retainer .. all the adults in my immediate family carry, I have hardened my house and I have discussed this in other threads and I carry self defense insurance.

several companies sell self defense insurance I think Second call is the best one for me and my family .

http://www.secondcalldefense.org/

We are basically talking about your life or the life of loved one being at risk in any situation where you can legally kill somebody.. I know we are actually talking about property protection in this thread, but we are talking about possibly injuring a human being and in the case of the shop owner unintentionally killing a burglar. Heck, anybody can fall off a roof trying to break in and get hurt and if you have any prepared defenses or deterrents and some lawyers can turn it into you being intentional .. on the other hand you do not want to leave any legal defensive or deterrents on the table if you don't have to.

Get a lawyer use the law to your maximum advantage and then get insurance that can give you the ability to outlast any civil action and give you the best possible defense in court.

You wouldn't ( I hope) go into a fight for your life with an unreliable weapon iffy ammo and no training .. speaking of which getting the training and regular practice at self defense, armed and unarmed and with edged weapons or whatever you intend to use is what the pro's do. It's your life or the life of a loved one . assuming you survive in the first place.. can you live with yourself if you lose a spouse or a couple children because you went about this halfassed?

get a lawyer get real legal advice you can literally take to court get a real lawyer for court and get real insurance so you don't bankrupt yourself trying to save your life.

I don't in the general sense believe in defending property .. there is no property worth human life with the exception of deadly weapons .. I collect deadly weapons, I have responsibility not to let those out of my control nd into the hands of irresponsible people or criminals and I have a right to defend myself and my loved ones and others in general from grievous bodily harm. I will defend myself and my family to the utmost

basically I believe it is my job to defend my family and it is my spouses job and my kids job to provide suppressive fires and mark the target with tracers.

You see this all the time in movies .. the hero defends himself the police show up and the hero says I want my lawyer and hands the cop his lawyers card.






Now there are some common sense and practical exceptions to this in self defense... mainly telling the police you were in fear for your life and you shot the SOB in self defense .. denying you did it or refusing to explain anything means they have to approach it as a potential criminal act. they may or may not believe you but at least point them to the factors that support self defense they kicked in the door he had a gun it fell over there I was in fear for my life I want my lawyer and I need medical attention I have HBP or I have had a heart attack or or I don't feel well , try not to puke on anybody important.. I crapped my pants (which is highly possible) I need clean clothes

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/first-48-hours-self-defense-shooting/

Wanted to add this take on what you say and don't say

http://blog.lawofselfdefense.com/2016/05/28/one-drawback-to-the-say-nothing-to-the-police-approach/ This lawyer/ self defense instructor has issues with the advice in the video.. I have a real good podcast around here somewhere that I can't find arrgh but here is a shorter printed version in the link above

Ahhh okay found it http://blog.lawofselfdefense.com/20...-5th-amendment-debunking-dont-talk-to-police/ it's a rebuttal of the video above .. the video is gone but the podcast download still works I highly recommend it .


----------

